# Plant Id needed



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there,

I was searching ideas for a betta tank on our kitchen bench, my wife loves them and I came across this and my wife loves the idea given we love our fish tanks and love our gardening thought this would be great but don't know what type of plant this is, any ideas or sugestions would be great.

Regards Darren


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

That appears to be a variety of Anubias - Anubias barteri if my guess is correct. If so, it should grow well in emersed culture as long as the humidity is decent. It is fairly easy to find at most fish stores that carry plants.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks like a more slender leafed variety of anubias like congensis, lutea, or Heterphylla


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not so sure that's what it is. A closeup would help.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, a better picture would help. It could also be Spathiphyllum tasson, aka Brazilian sword, aka Peace Lily, not a true aquatic plant, but not a problem when kept in this manner.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Cant give you a better pic thats the pic i saw from the net, do i just tie it to wood or a rock if it is the peace lily?


----------



## diburning (Mar 25, 2008)

it looks like a spathiphyllum sp to me. A peace lily. Peace lilys are not truely aquatic. On;y their roots can be submerged.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's a very popular use for Spathiphylum around here. I believe that's what it is.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

So do I was the dirt of and just sit it in the water?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep. The idea is to have the roots in the water to serve as a refuge for the fish and to take up the nutrients produced from the fish waste/feeding.

Typically, people fill the container half full and let the roots hang down, half way in the water. They will grow pretty thick and you may have to trim now and then.

You want to un-pot the plant and thoroughly rinse the roots of the potting media and any fertilizers that may be sticking on. Make sure sure you get in the middle of the root ball as well, and remove any soft/decaying roots. You only want firm, turgid roots.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

That looks like peace lilly. I had one for my betta... I washed all the soil out and kept it in water. After many months the leaves thinned out. It's been a couple years and it's still alive and still in water but it hasn't bloomed since. And I'm sure it would be 10 times bigger had it been in the soil. I wonder if it might be better if you planted it with soil in the bowl, but I have never tried that. Maybe someone else has?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Prometheus, 

do you mean like a smaller bowl with the plant inside a larger bowl with the fish?

Regards Darren


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

oh, I guess it wouldn't really work if you planted it because then most of the plant would be submersed. So I'm not sure how it could work with soil. But maybe you would have better luck growing it in the water depending on the mineral content of your water supply or the light supply. Even though the leaves eventually thinned out, it grew just enough so I could split the plant in two and use them for two bowls. 

I used a clear plastic container with holes (for air) to put over the mouth of the bowl and I cut a bigger hole in the middle so I could put the plant through it. That way it would sit over the bowl and on top of the water without falling in.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks will give it a whirl


----------

